# Brooksidegamecalls



## steve bellinger (Nov 23, 2014)

Does any one have any input on this guy? Just ordered some stuff from them and was wondering if I made a good call ( pun intended) or if I just blew my money.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 23, 2014)

I use them often. Generally for glass and call packaging. 

Only complaint is that the last few orders have taken a while, but he does warn that orders can take 10 business days to ship

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks man. Yes I noticed he said it might take up to 10 days. He was the cheapest I found on the goose calls. Glad to here from someone that uses them.


----------



## jbowers (Nov 23, 2014)

I have used them several times before for slate and glass. Although website did up to 10 days i always got mine in 3 or 4 days. Always nicely packaged too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah up until the last month or two, it was shipped within a day or two. Guess he's just busy.

Webfoot is a good source for goose guts as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Nov 23, 2014)

He's good. Little slow but good friction call surfaces and striker material.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 23, 2014)

Have bought slate, glas, aluminum and striker material numerous times. Been taking 6-10 days on mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 24, 2014)

He's reputable, I've used him a few times as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

